# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

I have got a fully legit copy of WC3 and Frozen Throne expansion, which I got with a battle chest (H)

WC3 has no problems installing. It even patches perfectly from the game menu.

However, when i try to install Frozen Throne, when i insert the disk, it says 

''sorry, installer could not be opened because''

The file "Localization.xml" could not be loaded.''


what in the hell do i do?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

Welcome to TSF.

This should be posted in the Game Installation Section really but I will still try to help you...

It may be something to do with the disk. You could try cleaning the disk and then posting back


----------



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

sorry, i didnt see the installation section.. :/

but yeah, i cleaned it just then. same problem


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

Don't worry mate, it will be moved for you...

Is the disk scratched at all?


----------



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

not that i know of, the disk is brand new, got it yesterday. :/


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

Hmmmmmm, you could go back to the shop and ask for a new disk as that one won't install properly


----------



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

ohhk, should i test it on another computer as well..?


----------



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

ok i just tested it on a friends computer, it runs just fine from the disk... :/


----------



## NazAus (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*

problem solved. i had even more problems with the disk and ended up getting it replaced after a quick trip to the seller.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Frozen Throne installation problems!!*



NazAus said:


> problem solved. i had even more problems with the disk and ended up getting it replaced after a quick trip to the seller.


Glad to see it fixed. Could you please mark this thread as Solved under the Thread tools menu


----------

